# Damon Stoudamire is the biggest disaster at PG in the NBA over the past 3-4 years.



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

when you take into account the massive amount of money he's received, the PR black eyes, the utter lack of defense, the inability to run post plays, his horrid attitude AND his cursed good health, there is not a single point guard in the entire NBA who has been a bigger disaster for a franchise over the past 3-4 years.


I wrote all of the above on a thread started by Storyteller on the NBA board a few minutes ago. 

since it's slow around here and I might be drinking a bit too much of the haterade today, please feel free to dispute this.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Wanker -

My post is for "ammunition" for someone who tried to tell me that not only is Hinrich a worse PG than Damon, I was foolish to believe that stats or the opinions of NBA executives would show otherwise.

Oh, and I agree fully with your post.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

yeah, I didn't mean to misrepresent you as being a Mouse supporter. sorry if I came across that way. 

anyway, I'm not normally prone to extremist arguments like "the absolute worst PG in the NBA". but the shoe really seems to fit in my mind.


----------



## go_robot (Sep 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> when you take into account the massive amount of money he's received, the PR black eyes, the utter lack of defense, the inability to run post plays, his horrid attitude AND his cursed good health, there is not a single point guard in the entire NBA who has been a bigger disaster for a franchise over the past 3-4 years.
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with you 100%, but I'd have to give (dis)honorable mention to Jay Williams. Chicago could have had Amare Stoudamire, Mike Dunleavy, etc, etc...

But I'd go even father...as far as putting the Mouse right up there with the Magic signing Grant Hill to a massive contract and the Rockets trading 3 picks (when Richard Jefferson, Zach Randolph and Tony Parker were all available) for Eddie Griffin as some of the biggest mistakes of the last 10 years.


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

This is my kind of thread. What is really amazing is that he seems oblivious to this.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

If Damon were 6'5"+ he *might* be a credible SG. As a PG, he is a farce.

The only PG type attribute he ever had was speed. Now that he is no longer one of the fastest/quickest players in the league, he has nothing to fall back on.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

The facts say you are all full of it.

Here is how Damon stacked up against the entire league last year, not just against other PG's:

9th in total assists

10th in assists per game

10th in free throw pct.

11th in total minutes played

18th in assists per turnovers

19th in minutes per game

35th in total steals

36th in steals per game

Keep in mind that's against approximately 350 players.

And it was his on-court leadership that kept the various lineups working together and kept us from ending up with about 30 wins.

They don't call him Mighty Mouse for nothing.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MARIS61</b>!
> The facts say you are all full of it.
> 
> Here is how Damon stacked up against the entire league last year, not just against other PG's:
> ...




You forgot one. 

approximately 350th in getting his team into it's offense with double digits remaining on the shot clock


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

you can take any PG who plays a massive amount of minutes and dominates the ball and show statistically how great he is. 

for example, Jason Terry: 
Ranks #18 in the NBA in Assists Per Game(5.4) 
Ranks #16 in the NBA in Steals Per Game(1.53)
Ranks #17 in the NBA in Minutes Played(3018.0) 
Ranks #13 in the NBA in Three-Point Field Goals Made(146.0)
Ranks #10 in the NBA in Three-Point Field Goal Attempts(421.0) 
Ranks #17 in the NBA in Assists(437.0)
Ranks #17 in the NBA in Steals(124.0)
Ranks #8 in the NBA in Total Turnovers(229.0)
Ranks #15 in the NBA in Turnovers Per Game(2.83)

Sure did the Atlanta Hawks a lot of good, didn't it? go ask a (rarely seen) Hawks fan how sorry they are to see Terry go. 

Damon is getting paid more than Bryant, McGrady, Kidd or any other guard in the NBA this season. his massive contract has been a huge anchor that has made him untradeable for years. even his own GM says he couldn't trade him for a chair.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Damon is better than KH. It is not his fault that your GM was an idiot to bring in a shoot first PG and try to turn him into John Stockton. If they would have let him play like he did in Toronto, Damon would be fine. He was the wrong PG for the system you guys were running.


----------



## go_robot (Sep 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MARIS61</b>!
> The facts say you are all full of it.
> 
> Here is how Damon stacked up against the entire league last year, not just against other PG's:
> ...


Wow. If he could play defense, if he had a good attitude, if he hadn't been busted 3 times for weed, if he could set up the offense in a reasonable amount of time and if his contract was about 5 million per year, we'd be doing okay. Unfortunately, he's one of the worst defenders in the league, he's got a brutal attitude, he gets caught smoking weed more often than Tommy CHong and he's the 6th highest paid player in the entire NBA! His production should be much, much higher.


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

On Court Leadership!!!  :rotf: :rotf: :rotf:


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Ah trolls. Can't let facts get in the way.
Yes, Whitsitt signed Damon to a bloated contract. Whitsitt signed EVERYONE to bloated contracts which is why the team is stuck with people like Ruben Patterson who's been saying for 2 years he wants out and no one will take him.
Damon having an attitude problem? Show me examples.
Yes, Damon had a drug problem. He also successfully completed rehab and had his most productive year as a Blazer. Is he a great point guard? No, he's not. Is he a good point guard? Most definitely. 
Damon, according to his coaches, is the guy who spends the most time in the weight room, spends extra time with his coach working on his game. He donates large sums to community groups. Doesn't sound like an attitude problem to me. 
Besides, I live in Oakland. I know a really crappy team when I see one, and I see a lot of one locally.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

> If they would have let him play like he did in Toronto, Damon would be fine. He was the wrong PG for the system you guys were running.



I don't buy that. When Damon played in Toronto they lost, and most nights they lost pretty bad. Damon's 2nd season in Toronto (in which he averaged a career best 20 ppg) he shot .401 from the field. Jason Kidd can shoot .40% and nobody cares because of all of the other things he does. Damon doesn't have that luxary because he is so one dimensional. Is Portland's "system" to blame because they didn't let him run a playground style offense? Because they asked him to be a real PG, take quality shots, and run an offense?


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>crandc</b>!
> Yes, Whitsitt signed Damon to a bloated contract. Whitsitt signed EVERYONE to bloated contracts...


Thanks for informing us HOW he became the highest paid guard in the league. Sorry, but blaming it on Whittsit doesn't make him any less overpaid.



> Damon having an attitude problem? Show me examples.


Ooh! Ooh! I got one!

How about the time he put himself on the injured list when Scottie displaced him as the starting point guard. 

He is the absolute opposite of a team player and always has been. Have you heard quotes from the guy? It's always ME ME ME.




> Yes, Damon had a drug problem. He also successfully completed rehab and had his most productive year as a Blazer.


I'd like you to humor me for a moment and go check out Damon's career stats.

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/damon_stoudamire/index.html?nav=page

Particularly, if you could compare last season's production to every other season he was a Blazer. You'll note that his averages are almost identical to those of 01-02 and very similar to every other season with the exception of the 02-03 that he was a Blazer. The biggest difference was that he averaged WAY more minutes due to no competent backups for the majority of the season.




> Is he a great point guard? No, he's not. Is he a good point guard? Most definitely.


Is he a point guard? No, he's not. I think many here would agree with me on that one.



> Damon, according to his coaches, is the guy who spends the most time in the weight room, spends extra time with his coach working on his game. He donates large sums to community groups. Doesn't sound like an attitude problem to me.


That's all well and good (have links?), but you'd think some of that would show up on the court. His decision making and on-court leadership have by far been his weak points throughout his career. He hasn't seemed to have gained much in these areas for all that work...



> Besides, I live in Oakland. I know a really crappy team when I see one, and I see a lot of one locally.


Yes, you do. The Blazers are not a "really crappy team". They just happen to have suffered a really crappy point guard at the helm for far too long.


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

Damon is basically an average PG who's getting way over-paid.

Most over paid PG in recent memory? Yes.

Most over paid SF in recent memory? Scottie Pippen.
Most overpaid PF in recent memory? Shawn Kemp.
Most overpaid C in recent memory? Dale Davis
Most overpaid SG in recent memory? Derek Anderson


So really, is this such a revelation?


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

CP, a little revelation for you might be that only Damon and DA from that list were signed to their bad contracts by Portland.

As for Dale as the most overpaid center in recent memory?  Ever hear of Diek and the 18 million dollars he's recieving this year? Or Alonzo Morning and the $1,942 per second that he earned on his most recent deal? Ask Phili fans how it was paying DC tens of millions the last few years, or Todd MacCulloch 20 mil the next 3. 

IMO, Damon is a self absorbed bonehead with severe limitations. He has consistently pouted up a storm when he feels things don't go his way... even when the team is winning. Way too many times I've seen him ignore hot teammates to dribble away the clock and settle for jacking up long jumpers. 

His stupidity is consistenly revealed in his play, ummm, ya know, embarassing quotes, and his off the court actions. Ever hear his quote when the Portland boy chose to enroll at Zona over the two Oregon schools who were openly recruiting him? Explaining his choise to the Oregonian he said... "Why would I choose a Yugo when I can ride in a Rolls" 

Now he rides in a bright yellow H2. dumb dumb dumb 

I'm happy that with the gazillions he makes he gives some back to the community, and I think it's great that he shows some professionalism by showing up in shape each year, but I'll be happier when the Trailblazers have an actual PG running the show. I don't really care about how ridiculously out of wack his contract is, except that it's made him unmovable. Hopefully they'll be able to turn his deal into an asset now that it's become an attractive 15 million dollar plumb.

STOMP


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

stoudmire is an above average overpaid point guard. the only reason you are bashing him is because his is partly responsible for the Portland "JailBlazer" image. i could see danny bringing him to Boston for the midlevel next season if Boston has a good year and makes the playoffs this year. personally i think he should team up with Al Harrington. I think the Hawks could be the surprise team of not this year but the year after.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> stoudmire is an above average overpaid point guard. the only reason you are bashing him is because his is partly responsible for the Portland "JailBlazer" image.


Wrong! This same group of posters has been bashing him well before the media world realized Trail and Jail rhymed... mostly for his on-court deficiencies. I thought he was a pouty jerk when my HS beat his during his SR year at Wilson and he called us lucky.

thanks for weighing in though.

btw... funny handle

STOMP


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> 
> 
> Wrong! This same group of posters has been bashing him well before the media world realized Trail and Jail rhymed... mostly for his on-court deficiencies. I thought he was a pouty jerk when my HS beat his during his SR year at Wilson and he called us lucky.
> ...


I'm not talking about high school. And yes he would be better suited with a team that had a point forward. If damon hadnt been getting in trouble and say they got lucky and beat Dallas the last year they made the playoffs (which almost happened) youd all be little stoudmire fans. I think he will go somewhere else and make a big difference. I dont argue with the fact he is overpaid and not the right guy to be portland's PG


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> I'm not talking about high school.


I stated that many here (involved in this thread) have been bashing him for years before you contend they have. I then stated how long I've had my problems with his lack of IQ/class to further demonstrate how some (at least me) have had problems with him throughout.



> And yes he would be better suited with a team that had a point forward.


Who/what are you responding to?



> If damon hadnt been getting in trouble and say they got lucky and beat Dallas the last year they made the playoffs (which almost happened) youd all be little stoudmire fans.


I'm starting to think the handle isn't an ironic/self deprecating joke. (IMO) Damon has been mediocre at best throughout his NBA career. He *can not* adjust to what various coaches have wanted him to do... he is always ME ME ME my ball/my shot _amon. Bball fans in Oregon have been privy to this for some time now.

The Dallas series you sited is case in point to his problems. Rasheed had 17 points in the 2nd half of game 7. Red freaking blazing hot. Guess who couldn't get a touch during the last few minutes while Damon was dribbling, pointing this-a-way and that-a-way and then jacking fadeaways/bricks? Guess who Dallas was running their Dirk-Nash high post rub at ever single time down the court? 

btw, since Portland was missing half their payroll to injuries for much of that Dallas series, yet still pushed it to 7 games, who exactly got lucky?

STOMP


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> 
> If damon hadnt been getting in trouble and say they got lucky and beat Dallas the last year they made the playoffs (which almost happened) youd all be little stoudmire fans.


You're welcome to your opinion, uninformed though it may be. Portland fans have disliked Stoudamire long before he began getting into trouble. Stoudamire has serious deficiencies in his game that most of us have had problems with.

When you throw in his bad attitude (concerning the team, not marijuana) he's simply not going to be well-liked. A player who pouts and puts himself on the disabled list, despite no injury, because he lost his starting spot is not a likeable player.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> IMO, Damon is a self absorbed bonehead with severe limitations. He has consistently pouted up a storm when he feels things don't go his way... even when the team is winning. Way too many times I've seen him ignore hot teammates to dribble away the clock and settle for jacking up long jumpers.
> 
> His stupidity is consistenly revealed in his play, ummm, ya know, embarassing quotes, and his off the court actions. Ever hear his quote when the Portland boy chose to enroll at Zona over the two Oregon schools who were openly recruiting him? Explaining his choise to the Oregonian he said... "Why would I choose a Yugo when I can ride in a Rolls"


So it's ok for you to insult Damon? But when I do it to you, you report me to a mod????:laugh: Damon is probably the best speaker on the team, he is always respectful of the fans and the organization...

Maybe you're so blinded by hate, you cant see that..Or is it jealousy? If you were offered that kind of money would you turn it down? Is Damon stupid for signing that contract? :no:


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

"Uhm, ya know, like, uhm... 

Stomp is a poster, ya know, uhm, like... and I'm an NBA player, like uhm if you like check out the ya know Community Standards, ya know, uhm, it makes that uhm like distinction, ya know, like between the, uhm, two uhm, ya know, when it comes to like, insults.

Thanks though for like, ya know, uhm, like, ya know, uhm uhmmmm recognizing me as the best like uhmmmm speaker on the ya know team. I have a uhm, like communications, ya know degree"

- Damon Stoudamire


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> So it's ok for you to insult Damon? But when I do it to you, you report me to a mod????:laugh:
> 
> Maybe you're so blinded by hate, you cant see that..Or is it jealousy? If you were offered that kind of money would you turn it down? Is Damon stupid for signing that contract? :no:


Has there ever been a poster that had such a hard time grasping the complexities of the Community Standards here? You can't call posters names, NBA players are free game. There are plenty of other boards where you can go talk smack and call other posters all the names you like. I'd be happy to link them for you 

Whats up with you continuing to invent positions that posters don't express? When I said..._"I don't really care about how ridiculously out of wack his contract is, except that it's made him unmovable."_... how does that make me blinded by hate or jealousy over his contract and/or off court issues? 

I want the team I root for to win, and I've seen more then enough to come to the conclusion that with Damon as a main cog, only so much can be achieved. I (and so many other Blazer fans) look forward to the day when the team is led by a guard who can make better use of his teammates and not be constantly exploited on D.

When he's shipped out this year :gopray: this board is going to party. It's my guess that by midseason he (or rather his contract) will be worth a whole lot more then a chair.

STOMP


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

as for the contention that Damon is a "mediocre point guard", here's a list of 27 guys (sorted by assist numbers) who played PG last year:
Jason Kidd, NJN
S. Marbury, NYK/PHO
Steve Nash, DAL
Baron Davis, NOR
Sam Cassell, MIN
Eric Snow, PHI
J. Williams, MEM
Kirk Hinrich, CHI
Steve Francis, HOU
Jeff McInnis, CLE/POR
Andre Miller, DEN
D. Stoudamire, POR
LeBron James, CLE
C. Billups, DET
Tony Parker, SAS
Gary Payton, LAL
Mike Bibby, SAC
Jason Terry, ATL
J. Crawford, CHI
Carlos Arroyo, UTH
Earl Watson, MEM
Rafer Alston, MIA
A. Daniels, SEA
Mike James, BOS/DET
D. Armstrong, NOR
Raul Lopez, UTH
Earl Boykins, DEN

there might be 6 or 7 guys on that list, tops, whom I wouldn't take over Damon Stoudamire (not factoring in salary). If Damon truly is mediocre, show me the 15 or so guys on this list Damon should start over.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Ringbearer</b>!
> "Uhm, ya know, like, uhm...
> 
> Stomp is a poster, ya know, uhm, like... and I'm an NBA player, like uhm if you like check out the ya know Community Standards, ya know, uhm, it makes that uhm like distinction, ya know, like between the, uhm, two uhm, ya know, when it comes to like, insults.
> ...


:laugh: You people represent a small group of One sided Blazer fans...I'm sorry if stomp got her ***** hurt when I called her a hater...I'm not here to start problems...But you people make it hard when you continue to bash your own players. And I've never heard Damon speak like that..Ya heard?


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> :laugh: You people represent a small group of One sided Blazer fans...


Did the posters here ever claim to represent anyone else??? Are you so deluded that you feel you "represent" the rest of the fanbase? 



> I'm sorry if stomp got her ***** hurt when I called her a hater...


That you keep bringing up your big triumph of stooping to namecalling sure makes you seem sorry  I asked you nicely in one thread to not call others names and pointed out the CS here before you started calling me names in another... Now I'm a girl? 



> And I've never heard Damon speak like that..Ya heard?


Have you ever heard him interviewed? IMO it's amazing that someone so inarticulate was a communications major.

STOMP


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

*Blaze Rock be da most deluded...YOU heard?*

:laugh:


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Seriously Blaze, if you have anything constructive, ANYTHING at all to add to the discussion - we're all ears.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Blaze Rock be da most deluded...YOU heard?*



> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> :laugh:


You're trying to pretend that you're not very smart, but I realize that you're really just a misunderstood comedic genius trying to do a clever parody of an ignorant troll.

I'm sure you'll be appreciated after your death, like all great artists.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

*Hey thanks.*


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> 
> 
> The Dallas series you sited is case in point to his problems. Rasheed had 17 points in the 2nd half of game 7. Red freaking blazing hot. Guess who couldn't get a touch during the last few minutes while Damon was dribbling, pointing this-a-way and that-a-way and then jacking fadeaways/bricks? Guess who Dallas was running their Dirk-Nash high post rub at ever single time down the court?
> ...


i dont care what your excuse is. You dont come back from an elimination game and keep winning and avoiding the knockout punch without some luck. Portland's luck turned into a goldmine in Zach Randolph the most improved player obviously. I have a lot more problems with Bonzi than I do with Damon. Bonzi was really developing and then I think he just kinda settled into just being good. As far as Damon goes. I dont follow him back to high school...you did because your school played him. In general he would have never been considered mediocre until the "jailblazers" and his contract came about. Maybe some hardcore fans in portland had some problems with him on the court. But I certainly thought of him as above average. And his contract and off court actions dont change that. He will be worth the midlevel next summer. As far as my point forward comment. I think it makes sense to have a point forward help set up the offense in the halfcourt for portland. So no I would have tried to deal Miles. He will settle into portland and he wont work hard now that he has his contract.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> i dont care what your excuse is. You dont come back from an elimination game and keep winning and avoiding the knockout punch without some luck. Portland's luck turned into a goldmine in Zach Randolph the most improved player obviously


yeah it's Portland that was lucky even though they were missing over half their rotation. The luck Portland had going for them was bad. Bad that DA was injured in Game 1 not to return. Bad that Rasheed came down on Bradley's foot in that same game, severely rolling an ankle. They were up by double digits in the 3rd when that happened, and down double digits when he finally limped back onto the court in the mid 4th. He continued to limp through the series. What sort of luck was it that they'd lost PIP, Sabas, and Dale by game 7? 

Of course over the series the Blazers had instances of good luck... a ball bounced their way every now and then, they got calls that could have gone the other way, but calling them lucky and offering no comments on the actual games...  pretty smart of you to preach to diehards about a series you clearly didn't watch, *k*no*w* what I mean?

Most Portland fans (and some informed Bball fans) were very aware of how good Zach was well before the series, as he'd flashed some serious game both in the summer leagues (he was the leading scorer and MVP 2 years in a row) and throughout the season. He was especially effective during the 7 game stretch that Sheed was serving his suspension (the only other time he got regular major minutes). Sure it didn't hurt his chances playing against the fluffy interior D that the Mavs sported, which is lucky I guess. With your self proclaimed NBA omnipotents, I'm sure you are aware that he is the only player ever to win MVP of the three major HS camps... lucky guy 



> I have a lot more problems with Bonzi than I do with Damon. Bonzi was really developing and then I think he just kinda settled into just being good.


Bonzi blew out his knee and has never been the same athletically IMO. He's been traded btw... not sure why you're bringing him up out of the blue in a thread on Damon.



> As far as Damon goes. I dont follow him back to high school...you did because your school played him. In general he would have never been considered mediocre until the "jailblazers" and his contract came about. Maybe some hardcore fans in portland had some problems with him on the court. But I certainly thought of him as above average.


More unsupported opinions directly in conflict with how the guys handing out minutes in Portland treated him. He was considered mediocre enough to be splitting his minutes evenly with Greg Anthony (when healthy) who usually played the whole 4th quarter... was Greg ever considered anything more then a mediocre point? 

When DS was with Toronto, and as their first pick ever practically their only viable option, he got huge minutes and could dominate the ball like the ball hog he is. He jacked his 40% jumper at will and was able to put up a high scoring average and when the D collapsed he dished some assists BUT, the Raps were always getting killed playing whole halves of garbage time. In other words, Damon had massively inflated hollow stats achieved on a bigtime loser. 

The old saying offense sells tickets but defense wins games says it all for Damon. He has always been far less then average at the 50% of the game that most determines the outcome. Opposing coaches know who to go at to get a great look at the hoop. Last year he was lit up by such marquee talents as Juan Dixon and Anthony Johnson... heck Steve Nash had his only career triple double on him. In general, calling him anything more then mediocre at any point of his career is just uninformed (IMO).



> He will be worth the midlevel next summer.


You never know what will happen with free agency, but I'll be laughing at any team that offers him that. I really doubt he gets such an offer.



> As far as my point forward comment. I think it makes sense to have a point forward help set up the offense in the halfcourt for portland. So no I would have tried to deal Miles. He will settle into portland and he wont work hard now that he has his contract.


 Miles did often initiate the offense in Portland last season. Nash consistently praised the work ethic that he showed during the season and this offseason... is this assertion that new contract inked he'll now start tanking it just another one of your allnoing hunches or do you have anything to support this?

STOMP


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

One thing I will give Damon... He is very very clutch...


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

"Damon Stoudamire is the biggest disaster at PG in the NBA over the past 3-4 years."

That is an utterly ridiculous statement.

There are so many poor players in the league,period.

To single out Damon and say that is unfair..

Despite his problems,I still like the guy for one basic reason.

I have never observed him being rude to the fans or the press
or to his superiors.
I find he is a pretty straight up guy,despite his troubles.

I can accept that !

His job at point guard is not the best..but then who is the best??

He is far from the worst..and on many occasions we have been rewarded by the ball being in his hands.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> "Damon Stoudamire is the biggest disaster at PG in the NBA over the past 3-4 years."
> 
> That is an utterly ridiculous statement.


Wanker's thread title taken as a stand alone statement is sort of ridiculous for the reasons you sited JJ... but of course he followed his premise with this reasoning... 

_"when you take into account the massive amount of money he's received, the PR black eyes, the utter lack of defense, the inability to run post plays, his horrid attitude AND his cursed good health, there is not a single point guard in the entire NBA who has been a bigger disaster for a franchise over the past 3-4 years._

IMO, it's very selective of you to only focus on the thread title and ignore his arguement. 

btw, the "cursed good health" comment :laugh: 

STOMP


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> 
> 
> Wanker's thread title taken as a stand alone statement is sort of ridiculous for the reasons you sited JJ... but of course he followed his premise with this reasoning...
> ...


Anther stupid statement by Damon's #1 hater...Thats the only thing that's funny.. you'll be on Damons While sometimes we do things that are trivial in nature, as a general rule, we try to be adult about things here. So if you wish to participate in this board, please refrain from making such childish statements. thanks.  after a few good games..:yes:


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> Anther stupid statement by Damon's #1 hater...Thats the only thing that's funny.. you'll be on Damons after a few good games..:yes:


:meditate: 

STOMP


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

See ya in a month...When you're own the  see above post and your PMs .:wave: :laugh:


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> You're trying to pretend that you're not very smart, but I realize that you're really just a misunderstood comedic genius trying to do a clever parody of an ignorant troll.
> ...


Oh so thats it... to demonstrate what sort of smarts it takes to be a Damon fan, Blaze is supporting him while acting the ridiculous fool. You're right, genius.

Do you think its a method acting thing where he'll keep the part rolling on and on forever? It seems to me he's pushing pretty hard for a flame out death/banning.

STOMP


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> 
> That is an utterly ridiculous statement.
> 
> There are so many poor players in the league,period.


instead of being vague, name one point guard who has been a bigger disaster. (note I didn't say "poor player." even I'll admit Damon is better than, say, Eddie Gill. but Eddie Gill certainly hasn't been a disaster for any franchise.) 

I like to think I've got a reasonably open mind. maybe I'm wrong in my thread title. give me an example and I'll be happy to compare and contrast that player vs the Mouse.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

btw- is it possible for someone to modify NBAnoitall's signature? maybe it's just because I use Firefox and not IE, but it's screwing up the format of this thread. I PM'ed him about it and haven't heard back.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> 
> 
> instead of being vague, name one point guard who has been a bigger disaster. (note I didn't say "poor player." even I'll admit Damon is better than, say, Eddie Gill. but Eddie Gill certainly hasn't been a disaster for any franchise.)
> ...


Jay Williams.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Masbee</b>!
> Jay Williams.


good one! 

I hadn't thought of that guy--to see the number two pick in the NBA draft basically never play beyond his rookie year is a disaster of near Sam Bowie proportions. (it'd be Bowie-esque if they'd passed on Yao to get him.)

some teams hit the lottery once, get what they need and get the hell out (the Spurs). Chicago is not one of those teams. 

Damon has stunk on many levels, but we didn't have to tank an entire season just to get him in the lottery. 

you got me on that one. well done.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

> He will be worth the midlevel next summer.


isn't that, in a way, the definition of mediocre?


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Well,that was my point..
there are soooo many poor players in the NBA.


Damon is better than most of them,in every way.
And I didn't ignore the other stuff you said.
I took it into consideration.

Now,all that aside..
He is no way an 81 million dollar player.
But then,who is?????????

see my point??
that's all I was trying to say.


----------

